# Lulu just does NOT like this little kid? I don't know why, wish I did!



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

There is a little boy, about 8 I think, that comes to my door and wants to play with Maya. I always tell him no as I don't want her playing with "older" boys (Maya is 6)and also some "instinct" or "hunch" inside me tells me not to let Maya play with him. I feel bad for him because he comes around a lot and just wants to play and I let him in the house once last summer and he seemed nice enough though he talks in a reallllyyyy loud voice which annoys me LOL!

Anyway, for some reason, Lou just DOES NOT like this poor kid! She barks like CRAZY every time I answer the door and it's him. She NEVER does this for anyone else, she loves kids and just people in general and usually will sniff them when they come to the door and decide if she likes them or not but she never just immediately goes NUTS barking like crazy like she does at this kid. Some people who come to the door she will let pet her, others she will just stand back but I can "sense" she doesn't like them enough, or isn't sure enough yet, for them to pet her. 

The ONLY other time she acted this way when I opened the door to someone was one of those "magazine salesmen" (I am sure you all have had them come to your door!), Lou went NUTS right away barking at him and and as soon as I told this guy "no, I don't want a magazine" he went all ballistic on me shouting obscenities so she pegged him correctly for sure! This magazine guy even kept saying (before I told him I did not want a magazine) "can I pet your dog? I love dogs!" as Lou is barking, ears back like CRAZY at him. I was thinking "are you a complete idiot?" but just said "NO, you CANNOT pet my dog!"

So I wonder why she acts this way every single time this little guy comes to my door? Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

wild guess..

maybe she is reading your body language..maybe you do something when you see this kid and she is reacting to it


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't think so... I am always really kind to him and relaxed when I talk to him and tell him he can't play right now. Also, one time I was upstairs and Maya answered the door, unbeknown to me until I heard Lou barking, and she did the same thing, I wasn't even there by the door but RAN down as soon as I heard her barking.

Also, I don't dislike this kid in any way, I just don't want Maya playing with an older boy like that, he seems nice enough.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

If you are picking up a "bad vibe" from the kid, it's possible that Maya senses the same thing. It could be many innocent things: he's extra shy, just doesn't fit in well with the other kids, doesn't seem to have quite the "right" people skills... Is there a reason that he doesn't play with the kids his own age?

That said, if Lula had met him a couple times and sensed that you didn't like him, she would continue that opinion even when you weren't there. She could have been letting you know "Hey! that weird kid you don't like is here alone with Maya!!!"

Then there is the small chance that he's a bad seed and both you and Lulu are picking up on it.

Rayden has only met one kid he reacted badly too. A friend's girlfriend's daughter whom we refer to as "spawn of satan" Now, none of us were near him and didn't know that she was even around, so he wasn't picking up anything from us. Of course, she is the kind who will cut the tail off the cat with a pair of scissors; swing the rabbit around by it's legs because it's funny when it screams; and let's not forget taking the puppies from the whelping box and stomping on them because she likes the funny squeals they make when you squash them. 
Of course, if you looked at her, you'd never know because she is a cute little blonde and can be as sweet as pie - not even 5 years old at the time. Unless you really looked into her eyes, it was like they never showed emotion - always flat and dull. Rayden hated and was terrified of her from the first second he saw her. But was circling trying to keep her from coming to the house. He was growling and hackling so much that "I" was scared and she just stood there with her head cocked looking mildly bored.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

It always amazes me how dogs can sense a "bad seed". My last partner in crime was a Dobe, and only went off on 2 people in the 12yrs I had him(both were/are a-holes), now my GSD pup has only went off on 1 person(so far), and sure enough it's 1 of the 2 my Dobe didn't care for.
I'm not sure the dogs are reading me, but maybe. I don't think I show anything around these people, and I share a few laughs and refreshments with them. I just wouldn't trust either with anything.


----------



## gsdmi (Apr 4, 2009)

Our dog senses things too -- and he hasn't been wrong. Before we knew my x-BIL was an abusive a*s . . . our dog didn't like him. He had never reacted to anyone like that, with the low growl, his lips curling -- our boy LOVES everyone. X-BIL turned out to be so physically abusive, sister ended up in the hospital a number of times before she broke free of him. 

I always trust my dog's opinion -- especially on a stranger that we don't know. I know it may be tougher, especially with a child, but there is something Lulu can sense that she doesn't like. 

Someone sent me this -- don't know if it is true or not (it said it was, but who knows) just a little story:

True story...
On a grave behind an iron fence in the town of Beddgelert in North Wales
there stands a marker that recounts the legend of Llewelyn, a
thirteenth-century prince whose dog, Gelert, disappeared mysteriously
one day as his master rode out to the hunt. When the prince returned,
his infant son was nowhere to be found, the childs bed was overturned
and bloody, and Gelert had blood dripping from his fangs. Convinced that
the dog had devoured the child, Prince Llewelyn drew his sword and
plunged it into the dog. Gelert's dying cry awoke the sleeping child,
who was concealed under his bedclothes. Hidden under the bed was the
body of an enormous wolf . . . with its throat torn out.
The moral of the story: "Trust your dog!"


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

My family is part Welsh, so I am familiar with the story of Prince Llewellyn and his dog - thanks for posting it gsdmi. I think it is often a waste of time trying to figure out what the dog is reacting to with regard to an individual. Our guess may or may not be correct, and it may or may not have anything to do with vibes being picked up from the owner. I think you just have to accept that there is something "off" and make sure the two aren't in the same place at the same time. 
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses! Dainerra, that is quite a story! I saw that movie "the bad seed" and sort of freaked me out! Wow. I just feel bad thinking a little kid could be "not so good" but I still am VERY picky about who my daughter plays with and I always make sure I am closely supervising. One of the reasons I only let this boy play here once was I heard him say a few words I did not like the one time I let him in and I sent him home immediately. I do feel bad for the sad look on his face every time I send him away though. He seems pretty lonely. 

GSDMI, wow, that story brought tears to my eyes  Very much like Lady and the Tramp, but with a sad ending  Can you imagine how the prince felt after killing his dog? Gives me chills.... Thanks for sharing that, and I agree about trusting your dog, I actually have learned in the last 14 months to trust her instincts, they do seem very well tuned and so far she has been right every single time, which is only a few, but still, every single person she has acted this way towards I later find out that person is... "off" or something is wrong with them. Maybe I am "picking that up" as well, but as I said, it's just hard to think of a little kid that way and I don't want to find out so I just keep sending him on his merry way and feeling awful for his sad looks  Even if Lou wasn't acting that way towards him, I still don't want my 6 year old girl playing with an 8 year old boy under any circumstances, maybe I am just over protective but I will try to protect her as long as I can!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

she doesn't like the kid. don't let her near him.
who knows why a dog can be friendly to everybody
except for 1 or 2 people???


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Right, Doggiedad, I certainly don't let her near him!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Update on this. I just learned today that this poor kid's dad is the psycho guy who we (the neighbors and I) saw following these poor high school kids (13-14 maybe and the dad is at least 30) and threatening them, I nearly called the police on him that day because he was acting so crazy following these poor kids and nearly attacking them for reasons of his own (?) but then he disappeared.

I didn't know who this man was until Jake (the kid Lou barks at) was over outside today and playing with the girls and Maya's friends dad said "oh, did you know his father is the one we saw harassing those kids that day?"

I am pretty sure now that she is smelling the father on the son. Poor kid... He is always outside on his own with no supervision, jumping the apt. complex fence to come play over here with the girls.


----------

